# Albino Carpet Pythons



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

Gday all,
As i am new to posting on this fantastic site (have been using it as refrences and for information for quite some time) so thought i should first say HELLO to everyone out their! My names Robert im 21 years of age, a Melbourne boy through and through, i currently have a dwarf rabbit and lop eard rabbit (which i both share my room with (free range), a blue tounge lizard, a yellow crest cockatoo, german shepard and little multize x ****zue! Oh and the missus which i also share my room with! lol. I have kept in the past Flinders ranges scorpions a carpet python and shingle back lizard. 

I no i should actually be posting this in the wanted to buy section! (Also have this their but thought this section might see more traffic :lol I am wanting to purchase a Albino carpet python preferably a year or two old and if possible in the Melbourne/Victoria area. Also after some information regarding keeping albino's. 

I certainly want to build my knowladge on them before i get my hands on one of these beautiful creatures so was wondering if yall could help me with their lighting, temperatures etc as im not to shure if they need to be diffrent as the skin pigmentation and such is diffrent to your non albino reptiles.? Any help would be appreciated THANKYOU!


----------



## =bECS= (Jun 2, 2009)

albino darwins are kept the same as normals


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just seen your Wanted ad and Burmese pythons are Overseas.Albinos are keeped the same as a ordinary carpet,no special requirements needed...


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

Cheers guys, am willing to pay good good money (i have more money than time lol), preferably male as from research are cheaper (i have no intention of breeding). I seen a Burmese albino advertised in Victoria at about a meter long, however price was low as all hell so could be a fake post? Please correct me if im wrong, mayb you cant keep them here??


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

Albino Darwin hatchys $3500+ ,even if you had the cash i don't think anyone would sell a 2yr atm. 

albino Burmese arnt native, so are illegal .....


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

So you couldnt import them then?


----------



## lovey (Jun 2, 2009)

No.


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

True true, Would love some imported species. Why do gooses have to dump species in the wild for, wreck it for the rest of us


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

mate just choose a nice class1 python ,you will need a license if you don't already have one ,
depending what you like and how much space you have, get a bredli or something , 
exotics are not worth your time and darwin's are to expensive.


cheers


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

This is at http://www.herpshop.com.au/ht/HerpTraderSnakes.html
912-200*Albino Carpet Python "White Phoenix" pair from different parents. Hatched Dec '08, approx. 400mm long.* Feeding well on small furry rats or weaner mice. Strengthen your "Blondie" bloodlines. Seller will pay freight to airport that AAE services. Male on left in photo.


1 pair 
$11000 for pair
.​


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

.....


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advise Smokey. I love bangin up massive enclosures for all sorts. Currently building a palace for my rabbits and starting to purchase some materials for a mass frog enclosure. Im shure everyone is facinated with albinos as much as i, goin on from the genuine articles id be lucky to get a carpet for $2500 which i was willing to spend. Im pretty keen on the ol jungle python's, absolutly beautiful IMO. Seen some yesterday darnn sexy


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 2, 2009)

In that article with herpshop,i ssen 2 ads regarding albinos,nothing about a Burmese.White Phoenix is a line of albino Darwins,the starting price for hatchies atm are around $3500+ alot of us would love to have one,considering ive never had a jungle,i cant comment much,except that their is some top quality ones out there,jungles are on my next list.I hope you find something you like,dont fogot to post a few pictures when you do....


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

One sexy Bredl’s Python or what Smokey?


----------



## No-two (Jun 2, 2009)

BERTS said:


> One sexy Bredl’s Python or what Smokey?


 

One staurated bredli.


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Jun 2, 2009)

staurated?


----------



## No-two (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah it's when you go into photoshop and theres a little bar that says "saturation" you grab it and slide it as far to the right as it can possibly go.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 2, 2009)

As already mentioned, you can't keep exotics here and you can't import them. Though having said that Aus does have some gorgeous snakes! 

Also... heres an example of a random picture from google images; the first picture is the unsaturated original, the second is the one I saturated in photoshop


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah... increasing saturation increases the amount of colour in a picture.
As does altering the brightness and contrast too much.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2009)

i seen albino darwin carpets for sale on here yesterday, they were 18 month old from what i remember, 2 females they were, $6500 each he wanted...


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2009)

he is in QLD, has one left, his username is paul4..


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

BERTS that is one sexy bredli!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2009)

how can u say a snake is sexy, when its been photo shoped and cant tell it real colour?......


----------



## pythonmum (Jun 2, 2009)

Berts, if you've got the money and don't mind spending, go the albino. They are great animals - beautiful and easy to keep. You could also try SXR (Southern Cross Reptiles), the original breeders of the Blondie line. They've had some yearlings for sale.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> how can u say a snake is sexy, when its been photo shoped and cant tell it real colour?......


 
i must be a sucker for bredli ayy haha


----------



## kirk123 (Oct 17, 2009)

how many people photo shop snakes?? too many people are getting money hungry and lying about what snakes they actually have, such as diamond morph when they're really jungle cross diamond but they're lying to charge 1200 a snake its just robbery for the people after the pure snakes


----------



## candycaine (Oct 17, 2009)

mate if you have to money go for it, just do as much research as possible and check out everyones prices. if you can wait till this season's hatchies hatch then there should be heep's up for sale around march april. 

as for those in the pic there abit over priced...

the bredli pic as said has been inhanced in photoshop too but still looks like an awsome pic. but I dought it would actually look that bright though.

why not check out a B&W jungle if you like jungles there anywhere around $1000 - 3000 but not sure if 3000 is each or pairs. they are the best IMO looks wise out of the jungles.

good luck with your search.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 17, 2009)

look_whos_talkin said:


> and little multize x ****zue!


 Just thought that I'd point out that the spelling for that one is Maltese x Shih Tzu 

Welcome to the Posting Thingo


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 4, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 4, 2012)

this is a nearly 3 yr old thread seppings



Pinoy said:


> :facepalm:




bahahahahA! forgot about that 1!


----------

